# emerge --update gcc

## filipniewski

Cześć nie mogę skomiplować gcc 3.3

 Myślałem że mam za mało miejsca, ale to nie to

flagi w /etc/make.conf mam takie:

CFLAGS="-march=pentium3 -mcpu=pentium3 -Os -fomit-frame-pointer -s -pipe -DNDEBUG -DG_DISABLE_ASSERT"

CXXFLAGS="-march=pentium3 -mcpu=pentium3 -Os -s -pipe -DNDEBUG -DG_DISABLE_ASSERT"

i jescze

LDFLAGS="-s -z combreloc"

tylko jak teraz komipluje gcc 3.3

to pojawiają się błedy:

gcc -c -DHAVE_CONFIG_H -march=pentium3 -mcpu=pentium3 -O2 -pipe -I. -I/var/tmp/portage/gcc-3.3.3/work/gcc-3.3.3/libiberty/../include -W -Wall -Wtraditional -pedantic -fpic /var/tmp/portage/gcc-3.3.3/work/gcc-3.3.3/libiberty/strerror.c -o pic/strerror.o; \

else true; fi

/var/tmp/portage/gcc-3.3.3/work/gcc-3.3.3/libiberty/strerror.c:465: warning: static declaration for `sys_nerr' follows non-static

/var/tmp/portage/gcc-3.3.3/work/gcc-3.3.3/libiberty/strerror.c:466: conflicting types for `sys_errlist'

/usr/include/bits/sys_errlist.h:28: previous declaration of `sys_errlist'

{standard input}: Assembler messages:

{standard input}:925: Warning: size (32) out of range, ignored

{standard input}:925: Warning: rest of line ignored; first ignored character is `,'

{standard input}:927: Warning: size (4) out of range, ignored

{standard input}:927: Warning: rest of line ignored; first ignored character is `,'

{standard input}:929: Warning: size (4) out of range, ignored

{standard input}:929: Warning: rest of line ignored; first ignored character is `,'

{standard input}:931: Warning: size (4) out of range, ignored

{standard input}:931: Warning: rest of line ignored; first ignored character is `,'

make[1]: *** [strerror.o] Błąd 1

make[1]: Leaving directory `/var/tmp/portage/gcc-3.3.3/work/build/libiberty'

make: *** [all-libiberty] Błąd 2

!!! ERROR: sys-devel/gcc-3.3.3 failed.

!!! Function src_compile, Line 464, Exitcode 2

!!! (no error message)

Może to przez nie? 

Z góry dzięki za pomoc

----------

## zytek

Zara zara... gcc 3.3.3 ? w x86 jest chyba 3.3.2, więc korzystasz z ~x86 a to z założenia może nie działać.. ja bym pozostał przy 3.3.2

----------

## filipniewski

Wszystko by sie zgadzalo,ale taki blad powtarza mi sie przy komilacji wiekszosci pakietow, zarowno stabilnych jak i nie.

Co zrobic?

----------

## cechor

 *filipniewski wrote:*   

> Wszystko by sie zgadzalo,ale taki blad powtarza mi sie przy komilacji wiekszosci pakietow, zarowno stabilnych jak i nie.
> 
> Co zrobic?

 

Sprawdz co mu przeszkadza, czy wszystkie flagi sa prawidlowe dla twojego procka ? Jesli tak to wybierz mozliwie najmniejszy program (ktory sie nie kompilowal) i kompuluj go do skutku za kazdym razem usowajac jakas opcje. Mozliwe ze trafisz w ta wlasciwa, no chyba ze to flagi przy gcc a co innego ...

----------

## meteo

a może "zminimalizować flagi" np.

```
CFLAGS="-march=pentium3 -Os"
```

----------

